# Arborist Instructor position. Yachats, Oregon



## Austin Wienecke (Aug 12, 2016)

Come teach at the most beautiful spot on the Oregon coast. As an Urban Forestry teaching assistant: you'll monitor student climbers; demonstrate new techniques; critique production and employability values critical to this industry; teach lessons; and lead students 16-25 years old into the stunning career of arboriculture which we all love.
Qualification: ISA Certified Arborist, good people skills, basic computer skills, at least 5 years in the industry and a willingness to mentor youth.

Bonus qualification (not necessary for employment): TCIA certificates, bucket truck certified, USFS sawyer certificate, UF degree, teaching background.

This position offers better than average compensation: medical and salary.


----------

